
GraphHopper 0.10 released - karussell
https://www.graphhopper.com/blog/2018/03/08/graphhopper-routing-engine-0-10-released/
======
CalRobert
Graphhopper is a fantastic tool, and having used it together with Leaflet and
OSM you can do all sorts of neat things with it. I like the motorbike
directions myself, since I had a 170cc scooter until relatively recently and I
needed a way to say "I _can_ get on a freeway for brief stretch, but I'd
rather avoid it, but I don't want to be stuck with 25mph roads either."

------
IshKebab
Very cool. This should be good for walking and cycling. I don't think there's
much use in it for driving without real time traffic information and I don't
see a good way to get that without being Google.

Also public transit might be fine in London where you have TfL who are firmly
in the 21st century, but consider somewhere like Ipswich. I seriously doubt
Ipswich Buses put their schedule on Google Maps. Google must have a dedicated
team reaching out to stuck-in-the-80s transit companies to help get their data
on Google Maps. Hard to match.

Still, very nice to have an alternative.

~~~
karussell
It is important to note that this is a tool for developer that you can
customize it to your needs (if you know Java). It does not compete with Google
Maps! And (real time) traffic can be integrated:
[https://www.graphhopper.com/blog/2017/11/06/time-
dependent-o...](https://www.graphhopper.com/blog/2017/11/06/time-dependent-
optimization/)

~~~
IshKebab
Ah yeah I just meant any product built on this. Isn't that link for
_historical_ traffic?

------
wiradikusuma
Can't the driver just use Waze? I know it's for personal use only (I think),
but these days everyone owns a smart phone and the company can just give them
monthly data allowance and "sort everything yourself _hint_ to make sure
you're not late".

~~~
anc84
What driver? This is software to calculate routes in a graph, fast and free
and open-source.

~~~
cat199
but.. just use the cloud, bro?

------
singularity2001
They could have annotated their last 'Isochrone' image: "how far you get
within one or two hours of driving"

also they can bump the version number: if this is 0.1 then ubuntu-desktop is
0.0.1

~~~
karussell
btw: it is "zero dot ten" not "zero dot one" :)

------
_sdegutis
For the first 10-15 seconds I kept misreading this as Grace Hopper and thought
it was a programming language named after her.

